# Anyone know what kind I am?



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Does anyone know what kind of Cichlid this is? When I bought him, it was just under "Assorted African Cichlids".


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Also this one


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

here is a better picture of the second one


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

The first pic looks a bit like a yellow lab and the second looks like a demasoni or demasoni hybrid


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah I think that oneis definitly an Electric Yellow Lab... TY


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. top is Red Zebra ... lower left yellow Lab
2. Kenyi which may not be pure 
3. Cobalt Zebra it seems


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Agree with noki. The Kenyi looks very much like the individuals I see at big-box stores with poor barring.

There's something off about the color on the (possible) Cobalt Zebra, but it could just be the lighting/angle/picture. He has a green sheen on my screen.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

don't think the top one is a yellow lab. looks like a possible female Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

cichlid_geeza said:


> don't think the top one is a yellow lab. looks like a possible female Pseudotropheus saulosi


I think you're looking at the Red Zebra. The fish below that with the black dorsal fin is definitely a Yellow Lab.

I would be shocked if a Saulosi was found in an "assorted" tank.


----------

